# Sticky - Ratings and reviews of Wyndham Timeshare Resorts on TUG



## TUGBrian

Wyndham Resorts

Wyndham Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews!

Shell Resorts

Shell Vacation Club Resort ratings and Reviews


----------



## miker32us

We are staying in San Antonio Riverside. I have never heard so much noise all night long from the dumpsters and garbage trucks in the alley adjacent to the property. Worst nights in 12 years as a Wyndham owner. Internet out all day, only parking is $20/day in a municipal parking garage down the street, no insulation in the walls, to get a pass to ride the shuttle you must attend an owner update, outside window sills have no paint and inside window sills have been painted over rotten wood. Tiny little kitchenette, no oven. 

We toured La Cascade, much nicer.


----------



## GT1

April 2018 - Sedona is a wonderful town and the staff was very nice.  At the Activities Center they had free Sundaes/root beer floats one night, chips and salsa, a donut breakfast one morning, a book with hiking trails you can look through and copies for you to take. Nice DVD collection for rental.   Seems like a lot of people are returning patrons which I think speaks well  for the staff.  As usual, the "update" wasn't useful for education purposes, but those are rare.  We took advantage of their complimentary City tour and that was a nice way to see the sights and ask a local resident questions.  We also booked the Red Rock Jeep tour through the concierge, at a discount of $25 per person if we did the "update" which was a completely different kind of tour - bone jarring off roading was kind of fun but not what they had told us it would be like.   Oh, and don't miss the Coffee Pot Restaurant - good food, good coffee, 10% off for Wyndham guests, a landmark place almost across the street from the resort.   We had a wonderful time in that beautiful place.


----------



## GT1

January 2017 - Williamsburg, Kingsgate, is one of our home resorts and we'd never visited. We booked a last minute trip to go to the Presidential Inauguration in DC, for 3 days. Yes, it is a long drive to DC, but it is doable, more on that at the end.  The resort itself was really wonderful for families. My children loved the Activities Center, and the staff was quite helpful. They have a room dedicated to video games, another with billiards and arcade-style games. Very spacious,too, so it didn't feel like you were infringing on others' people space.  Of course, we did not go swimming in the outdoor pools but they looked wonderful. The grounds looked very well kept as well, even in the dead of winter  We were in a 3 BR lockoff and since we were on the road often, it was great to come back to comfortable bedding and plenty of bathrooms for quick showers then straight to bed.  We drove to the southernmost Metro station, Springfield, off of I-95, which took a little over 2 hours and from there hopped on the Metro for a 40 minute ride to the Smithsonian Metro stop. That Metro ride is nice to relax and not have to battle traffic in DC  plus gives the family opportunity to talk about where we're going and where we've been.  Staying at Kingsgate during the low season was much better price than staying closer to DC and have to pay the Inauguration Day spiked hotel prices so we thought it worth the drive and the kids were really good, especially since the resort was so much better than a hotel. We'd love to go back when we have more time to hang around Williamsburg and Richmond.  

Resort Rating: 9 (because we couldn't check everything out)

Unit: 3 BR lockoff, one full kitchen and a mini-kitchen. 2 Queen sofas, 3 King beds, 3 full baths


----------



## TheHolleys87

TUGBrian said:


> Wyndham Resorts
> 
> Wyndham Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews!
> 
> Shell Resorts
> 
> Shell Vacation Club Resort ratings and Reviews


Brian, is there a secret to linking directly to these pages? When I click on them, I am brought to the TUG2 website and have to log in, but once I log in I’m on the general page and can’t see how to get to these linked pages. Even if I click Remember Me when logging in, I always have to log in again the next time, even if just a few seconds later. Thanks!

ETA- apparently it’s just the link to Shell resorts that doesn’t work, because I just clicked the Wyndham link and it opened that page. But I have had the same problem in the past, clicking a link in the BBS that brings me to the TUG2 login page and then I have to figure out how to navigate to the page I wanted there.


----------



## TUGBrian

edited the shell link, not sure why that had been broken.

both of these links should take you directly to those pages, no login is required.

they are also linked directly from the reviews homepage along the left hadn side:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/default.aspx?Top-Rated-Timeshare-Resorts&top=TUG


----------



## TheHolleys87

TUGBrian said:


> edited the shell link, not sure why that had been broken.
> 
> both of these links should take you directly to those pages, no login is required.
> 
> they are also linked directly from the reviews homepage along the left hadn side:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/default.aspx?Top-Rated-Timeshare-Resorts&top=TUG


Thank you!  I do have the same issue with links in the TUG email newsletter we get each week - have to log in and often not taken to the desired site, especially for resort reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian

this is likely a cookie or security setting/software related issue.

or if you are logging out after your last visit etc, it would require you to log back into tug2.com in order to read the reviews.  once logged in however it should not require you to log in again.


----------

